# cardiology certification test



## agott (Oct 22, 2008)

I am wondering if anyone out there has tried to take the AAPC cardiology certification test and passed?


----------



## chouston (Nov 5, 2008)

*CHouston*

I took the test last year and did not have any difficulties with it. It only took about 2 1/2 hours to complete. However I had been coding Cardiology for 2 1/2 years for a large Cardiology practice. It is my understanding that the AAPC is restructuring there Specilty exams for 09, so I am not sure how those will be, but as long as you have been coding all areas (Cardiology, EP, and Intervention) it should not be hard. The study guide was helpful also.


----------

